
Americans Want Nasa to Focus More on Asteroid Impacts, Less on Getting to Mars - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/2019/06/20/734311961/poll-americans-want-nasa-to-focus-more-on-asteroid-impacts-less-on-getting-to-ma
======
howard941
> "It would cost a lot of money to send somebody to Mars," she said, "and we
> have roads and bridges that need repaired here."

The manned vs unmanned issue aside, what is it about space funding that
switches survey respondents into believing money spent on space comes at the
expense of ${MY_PREFERENCE}, and that if space expenditures were cut by X then
${MY_PREFERENCE} would get X more dollars? It never ever works out that way
but the subject matter seems to inevitably trigger the zero sum fallacy.

